# Baby wipes and rats?



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

I have been advised by my allergist to clean my rats (especially their feet and bums) with baby wipes labeled "sensitive skin", preferably with aloe, before I handle them. This is because I am having an allergic reaction to a medication (stopped the medication, but it is still in my system) that magnifies my body's reaction to rat urine.
Are baby wipes safe for rats? I know that someone somewhere suggested using baby wipes to wipe down the cages daily, but don't know about using them directly on the boys themselves. I would thing that since they are safe for babies they would be safe for rats, but would like some confirmation on this.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes. Unscented is best. Not sure about the aloe, but since we can eat it, they probably can.


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

My 2 are cleaned with babywipes with aloe stripes, and they seem fine. We have been using them for over a year.


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

I've been using beby wipes to clean my rat for some time, and he seems fine. What's odd though, is that he's always trying to eat them when i'm cleaning him.

Maybe they taste good?


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

My girls eat them too, and tissue. Toilet paper is Carrots favourtite food group...
The are safe for babies so I cant see why they wouldnt be safe for rats...


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you to everyone! Now that I feel safe using them I can go out and get some!
I'm really hoping this works.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

My son is also allergic, so I went to get the baby wipes yesterday, then found special pet wipes (with aloe) in the pet aisle. Now, I'm pretty sure they're probably just the same as baby wipes, only more expensive lol. We'll see if this works for allergies.


----------

